# hard land...



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok so i moved to grand forks about 2 years ago, i used to live in bismarck, where their used to be alot of thick wooded areas.

I recetnly got on some new land its really open its mostly tall thick crp with some rushen olives and bushes spread out in the crp, theirs one tree row, and then a nice big sunflower field 

so the 1st to nights i was set up in the tree row and i saw alot of deer going into the flowers (sunflowers) but i couldnt see where they were entering the field at exactly all i new was the corner and i saw 9 bucks the 2nd night and and like 6 does and the bucks were good sized, well a few of them.

2nd night i built a ground blind next to the flowers and about 6:30 a nice 130 class buck 4x4 comes outa the flowers 10 yards away and looks at me then goes into crp... i should not have passed but the night befor i saw a monster...

the night goes on and to make a long story short my ground blind should have been further away from the field and the deer winded me that night from about 10 feet i had a doe walk up to me and i could damn near grabbed her!!!!!

So i moved the blind back about 15 yards and by the way i made this ground blind outa branches and everything so... its kinda easy for them to pick out a bunch of branches in a crp field :lol: but it worked for that night sorda

so i took 2 nights off and now when i went out tonight i didnt see as many and i had deer sneaking in the feild on differnt sides, and i have been told that since in crp they wont use hard trails they will more so wonder and not stick to trails, but i still ended up getting busted that night, because i cant see the deer unless they walk into the field or are basically on top of me because the weeds r so tall..

my "?" is idk what to do im mainly a treestand hunter and theirs no trees in range with these deer... im thinking of buying a nice ground blind like a double bull maybe that will help? any questions or comments?

sorry if my spelling is bad i am not the best typer...


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Kevin,

I would buy a good ground blind. The Double Bull is the top of the line, but expensive. I saw a few nice looking knockoffs in the new cabelas catalog I got last night.

The main thing is still going to be getting the wind right! The deer are going to bust you even easier on the ground.

I am not sure where the brush is at in the field, but if you can set your blind up by the brush that would be best.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

how high are the weeds in the crp??? you might want to skip the ground blind, and try to still hunt it, play the wind and move very very slow. take a step and wait a few sec. its slow and hard way to hunt, but it might put you into range. worth a try


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

how high are the weeds in the crp??? you might want to skip the ground blind, and try to still hunt it, play the wind and move very very slow. take a step and wait a few sec. its slow and hard way to hunt, but it might put you into range. worth a try


----------

